# DK Xenia's worth the price?



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I recently got interest in the DK Xenia, mainly because its a pretty sweet looking frame (the skinny cromo), but it comes in at a good price too. 

I don't have much money to spend on a frame/bike anymore, so the 400-600 range sounds pretty good.

Could DK hook me up with just a frame?

Are there better frames for the money? I really like the idea of having adjustable dropouts like the NS bikes or something along those lines, sliding dropout style dealies.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

there sweet and i know a guy that rides one and its tricked out like afoool. he throws it t down really well its a good bike


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I actualy didn't think they where that much, one of the shops around my house has them for 600 all built up..


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a '07 Xenia, I love it. :thumbsup: 
I rode BMX before getting a 26" and it didn't take long to adjust to it. I have changed a few parts out since I got it, but it is definitley a great buy. 
The Frame feels comfortable, and the components are durable. I ride pretty much everyday and I'm not a small guy or easy on my bike. 

I don't think DK sells a frame only, but I'm not for sure.
I say go for it.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*mm*

mmm if you are nice enough, and send them an email, they are more than happy to accomodate.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea I know a guy who got an 07 frame. He works at the LBS though so I don't know if that played any part in his ability to snag a frame by itself. I assume you could get one and would be happy with it.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Any ideas what he paid for it?


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a friend with one too, I'm envious of how sweet it looks. 

He seems happy with it, but he works at the LBS so i'm sure he got a deal on it.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

See I don't know of any DK dealers in the area...so I dunno if I'll be able to even source a frame.

IMO spending more than 300 on just the frame alone (if its priced that high) would not be worth it, as there are a lot of options in that area.

I'd buy a whole bike if it didn't have that crappy fork.


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea I'm sure he got a sick deal on the frame since he works for the shop, so I can't help you there. The fork may not be the greatest but I think its a better value to just get the complete bike and upgrade parts as you go.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i've had a xenia for the last 2 years. i came off riding 20" bmx for a LONG time and the xenia has been awesome. best bike purchase ever b/c it got me back into riding trails/jumps. i'm not saying there aren't a ton of 'better' bikes out there, but this thing is 100% 4130 chromoly and all the parts are durable. the geometry is close to all the well-designed DJ bikes, like the blackmarket riot and transition trail-or-park. you get a complete bike for the price of a frame only of something like a blackmarket riot. (i grinded my dropout slots further in and got my cs length to 15.8". blackmarkets have a 15.5" cs)

the only problem i had to deal with was adjusting the Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro fork. i adjusted the internal rebound and replaced the oil with heavier fork oil. the problem was that the fork rebounded out too hard, causing a kunnnnnngggg sound. it's better now though. 

i'm 6'1" and i ended up putting a longer reach RaceFace stem on it, and changing to a stronger gearing. mine came with 33-16, i think (might have been 33-17) and now i'm using 36-16. but 34-16 is pretty good too. i also changed pedals and chain for the hell of it.

the three piece cranks that come on the xenia are better than the stock ones on the general lee. they are the Profile copy versions, with the spline design, not the bolt on box design with the superheavy spindle like on the general lee 24.


----------



## spencerortego16 (Sep 25, 2008)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> See I don't know of any DK dealers in the area...so I dunno if I'll be able to even source a frame.
> 
> IMO spending more than 300 on just the frame alone (if its priced that high) would not be worth it, as there are a lot of options in that area.
> 
> I'd buy a whole bike if it didn't have that crappy fork.


the fork is not the greatest and it weighs 5.8 lbs but it is very durable and solid. It also makes for a nice weight distribution because the front weighs so much if you can get it up the back just floats up effortlessly. the brake is also kinda a pain in the ass. but other than that i love mine. I disagree with changing the stem though because the short DK stem makes it very responsive and that is how i like it. It is also great onthe dirt jumps.


----------



## pineapplegti (Jun 17, 2005)

I just bought a xenia as well .. Im a super beginner but i really enjoy every second i spend on it. The forks are holding up well " 6'5 310 lbs) but i expect them to fail soon due to my weight .


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hard to beat this price..... Although... I would suggest getting the 2009 DK Asterik for $699 and get the Marzocchi DJ3 fork instead of the Dirt Jam Pro that comes on the Xenia.

*On Sale for $600.00 with FREE SHIPPING*
https://oldskoolcycles.com/DKTwoSix.aspx

2008 DK XENIA









2009 DK ASTERIK


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

i just bought an 08 xenia, used, for 450. I would ahve payed the 650 for it. worth every penny. every component is quality stuff. but yeah, i guess paying a little extra for the 09 asterik (the same bike, diff year, diff name) is worth it too. if you're on a budget, and need a quality intermediate-mediocre level bike, this is it.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

wildly, 5 years after the initial post DK xenia sells for $300 at walmart. Walmart.com: DK Xenia 26" BMX Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

taletotell said:


> wildly, 5 years after the initial post DK xenia sells for $300 at walmart. Walmart.com: DK Xenia 26" BMX Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


The major difference is it has a rigid hi-tensile steel (not chromoly) fork instead of a Marzocchi DJ3.

Other people have questioned whether the rest of the quality is still up to par. It's possible it is. Jury's still out. Also the frame design is different t than the old Xenia and different than in the Walmart picture.

BMXmuseum.com Forums / DK Xenia,... The Downlow,...


----------



## Sry0fcr (May 28, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> The major difference is it has a rigid hi-tensile steel (not chromoly) fork instead of a Marzocchi DJ3.
> 
> Other people have questioned whether the rest of the quality is still up to par. It's possible it is. Jury's still out. Also the frame design is different t than the old Xenia and different than in the Walmart picture.


I found a .pdf of DK's "International" catalog with the "big box" bikes and it lists the fork as being 4130 Cro-Mo and the frame Geo being identical to the old Xenia/Asterik. I put an email into DK to confirm some things. This bike is one of the reasons I'm here.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sry0fcr said:


> I found a .pdf of DK's "International" catalog with the "big box" bikes and it lists the fork as being 4130 Cro-Mo and the frame Geo being identical to the old Xenia/Asterik. I put an email into DK to confirm some things. This bike is one of the reasons I'm here.


The walmart Xenia is NOT the same geo as the old one. I have a 2005 Xenia. You can tell just by looking at them. The seat tube is lower on the new one. The Walmart.com pic is wrong. Look at the bmxmuseum link....


----------



## Sry0fcr (May 28, 2012)

Hey man argue with DK about it. I'm just going off their catalog not pictures on the internet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sry0fcr said:


> Hey man argue with DK about it. I'm just going off their catalog not pictures on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


heh, not trying to argue, just saying what i have seen :

BMXmuseum.com Forums / DK Xenia,... The Downlow,...


----------



## Sry0fcr (May 28, 2012)

"TT is 22.6", CS is 15.75", Seat tube length is 13.5" HT is 69 and ST is 70.

Jesse Klein
DK Bicycle Company"

I couldn't find the geo specs on the old Xenia again to compare with.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

well, i could be wrong (as i have not seen the new Xenia in person) but even just looking at these pics, it looks like the picture that is featured on the Walmart page has a version of the frame that has a slightly taller seat tube. you can see there is less space in the area between the wheel and the tubing, compared with the version in the catalog.


----------

